# Kurzschluss im Netzteil mit Folgeschäden



## larimow (29. Dezember 2015)

*Kurzschluss im Netzteil mit Folgeschäden*

Moin in die Runde,
auf Anraten eines Mitarbeiters meines lokalen Hardwarehändlers möchte ich mich an die Community bzw. an das be quiet!-Team wenden.
Vor ca. 5 Wochen fand ich meinen Rechner, den ich vorher unbeaufsichtigt angelassen hatte, plötzlich ausgeschaltet vor. Anschalten wollte nicht mehr funktionieren, vom Netz trennen, anschließen und wieder starten mündete in einem Funken und die Sicherung meines Büros war draußen.
Eine Analyse von einem befreundeten Mitarbeiter eines lokalen IT-Unternehmens ergab, dass das Netzteil (vermutlich) durch einen Kurzschluss zerstört wurde. In der Folge des Kurzschlusses wurden allerdings auch andere Hardwarekomponenten zerstört. 
Bei den Komponenten handelte es sich um:
Netzteil:          be quiet! Straight Power E8 - Model No.: BQT E8-CM-680W
Grafikkarte:  Nvidia Geforce GTX 480 (Details auf Anfrage, liegt im Keller in der antistatischen Hülle)
Laufwerke:    Blu-ray Disc Laufwerk (Details ebenfalls auf Anfrage)

Als Ersatz habe ich mir bereits neue Komponenten geholt:
Netzteil:         be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 970 4G

Bei den oben genannten Komponenten ist die Garantie logischerweise schon seit Jahren abgelaufen, einen Defekt kann man da verkraften. Eine solche Fehlerfortpflanzung ist allerdings eher unschön. Ich wäre dankbar, wenn zu diesem Fall Stellung genommen werden könnte.
Vielen Dank für die Mühen.

MfG Larimow


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kurzschluss im Netzteil mit Folgeschäden*



larimow schrieb:


> ...
> Als Ersatz habe ich mir bereits neue Komponenten geholt:
> Netzteil:         be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze
> Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 970 4G
> ...



Wundere dich bitte nicht, *falls* das wieder passiert. Das L8 ist technisch veraltet und gerade für eine Maxwell-GPU nicht zu empfehlen! Solltest du am besten wieder zurückgeben ^^ Ausführliche Erklärung zum L8 kannst du hier nachlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...8316-neuer-pc-bitte-mal-drueber-schaun-3.html

Wenn´s wieder BQ sein soll, empfiehlt sich das be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kurzschluss im Netzteil mit Folgeschäden*

Das E8 ist auch schon älter, kann also durchaus vorkommen, dass es abraucht.
Normaler Weise sollten die Schutzschaltungen aber verhindern, dass Hardware beschädigt wird.

Und wer hat dir zum L8 geraden?
Bring das Zeugs mal schnell wieder zurück und kauf dir ein anständiges Netzteil. Einwegkartoffel hat ja schon das E10 erwähnt. Das kannst du nehmen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kurzschluss im Netzteil mit Folgeschäden*

Normalerweise verhindern die Schutzschaltungen das andere Komponenten im PC beschädigt werden. Damals hat sich bei mir auch ein BeQuiet Netzteil verabschiedet und die Sicherung der kompletten Wohnung rausgehauen. Nach Wechsel des Netzteils lief aber alles wieder. Finde es sehr ungewöhnlich das andere Komponenten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden.


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kurzschluss im Netzteil mit Folgeschäden*

Der Defekt kann auch von den Komponenten gekommen sein und dann gabs ein Feedback ins Netzteil und weg wars.
Schwer zu sagen.
Das müsste man mal überprüfen.


----------



## surfer1 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kurzschluss im Netzteil mit Folgeschäden*

Da wird man von dir eine Bescheinigung der anderen Hardwarehersteller fordern, dass die Defekte in deren Teilen nur durch das NT entstanden sein können. M.E. keine Chance.


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kurzschluss im Netzteil mit Folgeschäden*

Hallo Larimow,

schade um deine Komponenten. Wir die anderen aber bereits geschrieben haben: dass der Fehler wirklich vom Netzteil ausging ist alles andere als gesichert. Das im Nachhinein zu analysieren ist leider meist nicht (ohne unverhältnismäßigen Aufwand) möglich. Eine wirkliche Stellungnahme ist daher nicht möglich.

Hoffentlich hast Du mit deinem neuen System etwas länger Spaß 

Grüße
Christian


----------

